
Show HN: Every Coding Comic I’ve made so far ️ - coderbea
https://imgur.com/gallery/Cll4jg1
======
coderbea
Hi everybody ️ I’ve been on summer break lately and in the meantime I’ve been
having fun drawing these! Thanks so much for going through them and I hope it
made you laugh a little ️

~~~
mixmastamyk
Nice work! Are there any usage/sharing guidelines?

~~~
coderbea
Ah just link my Instagram!
[https://www.instagram.com/coderbea/](https://www.instagram.com/coderbea/)

Thank you thank you so much!

~~~
mixmastamyk
Thanks, would like to use one in an ebook I work on in my spare time, if that
is ok:
[https://mixmastamyk.bitbucket.io/pro_soft_dev/](https://mixmastamyk.bitbucket.io/pro_soft_dev/)

I noticed a certain fondness of Harry Potter :).

~~~
coderbea
Omg this is so cool and haha yes ️

------
chriszhu12
Looks great! You should make these into a calendar

~~~
coderbea
Heheheh thank you!! ️

